

Ask HN: How many of you are early risers? - JoelMcCracken

I have been trying to get into the habit of rising early in the morning, without much success. How many of you have had success at it? What tips can you share about successfully forming this habit?
======
zv
I am late riser. I tend to notice that there's no difference when you go to
sleep unless its before 1am.

Method 1. Annoying alarm clocks. Lots of them. I have 3 analog alarm clocks
and 2 alarms on phone. iPhone on the contrast to other phones, has best alarms
ever. It will annoy you and it's not easy to turn it off. After month you'll
develop immunity to all your alarms, so it's important to change sounds.

Method 2. Rise 15 min earlier than you did today. Slow, but I find it provides
better results.

Habit breaks easily when you want to sleep more on saturday, sunday. If you
are late riser, better be prepared to wake up early on weekdays.

------
bgnm2000
I used to like working late, (going to bed 3 or 4 am, and waking at noon) at
noon - but I work somewhere part time that forces me to be up at 7 am, and now
I like waking up early to work. It feels good to use the whole day.

------
mbrubeck
I have always tended to go to sleep around 9pm and wake up around 5am or 6am.
This is less of a productivity-booster now that my three-year-old also wakes
up at 6am...

------
adrianwaj
Some people like working between 10pm-3am because there's less disturbance and
distractions.

~~~
zv
Agreed. Some people (usually bosses) like to work between 6am-10am. There's
less disturbance too. It's just matter of preference.

